# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  توثيق الزعيم (4)المريخ فى السبعينات صور وانجازات

## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1972 م
وقوف من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , الفاضل سانتو , الجيلي عبد الخير , جاد الله خير السيد , خورشيد , حمزة الطيب , عمر احمد حسين , علي صمغة .
جلوس من اليمين : بشرى وهبة , كمال عبد الوهاب , محمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) , عبد العزيز عبد الله , هشام السليني , سليمان عبد القادر , قدورة , محسن العطا .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ 1972 م 
وقوف من اليمين : عبد العزيز عبد الله , الفاضل سانتو , بشرى وهبة , خورشيد , جاد الله خير السيد , محمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) .
جلوس من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , قدورة , كمال عبد الوهاب , سليمان عبد القادر , حمزة الطيب .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في أحدى التمارين في العام 1974م

وتضم الصورة كل من:

كمال عبد الوهاب , عمار خالد , هشام السليني , الطيب سند , احمد سالم ,

الريح مدني , خورشيد , مساعد المدرب دقنو .
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور الحبيب علي الصغير علي هذه التحفة النادرة
استمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المريخ في العام 1977 م

وقوف من اليمين : الطيب سند , أسامة الطيب , محسن العطا , زيكو كوستي , جلا , أمين سيد , فتحي فرج الله , سالم بربري , جلا, عمر أحمد حسين .
جلوس من اليمين : وهبة , جلا , أحمد سالم , جلا , عبده ساتي , جلا , عبده الشيخ .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*




المريخ في العام 1978 م
وقوف من اليمين : الهادي سليم , الطاهر هواري , عبده الشيخ , محمد علي بخيت , سامي عز الدين , حموري .
جلوس من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر , كمال عبد الوهاب , فيصل الكوري , وهبة , عمر أحمد حسين .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1978 م
وقوف من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر , حامد بريمة , سامي عز الدين , فتحي فرج الله , محسن العطا , محمد علي بخيت , حموري , عبده الشيخ , عمر أحمد حسين .
جلوس من اليمين : عمار خالد , أحمودي , عبده ساتي , وهبة , سالم بربري , فيصل الكوري , الجيلي عبد الخير , بشارة عبد النصيف .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
ايضا المريخ في العام 1978 م
من اليمين : بشارة عبد النصيف , إسماعيل , الهادي سليم , عبده الشيخ , الطاهر هواري , محمد علي بخيت , عمر أحمد حسين , كمال عبد الوهاب , عبده ساتي , عماد عبد العزيز ( العمدة ) , أمين سيد , الزاكي الدود ( زيكو ) ,-------, -----, سالم بربري , سامي عز الدين , فتحي فرج الله ,--------.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*جيل السبعيناتوفي باله أمجاد الماضي التليدة .. 

جاؤوا للمريخوهم يتصفحون تاريخ نادي ملئ بالإنجازات .. 

عرفوا أن ناديهم صاحب الأنجازات والإعجازات والأرقام القياسية في كل شئ .. 

عرفوا أن كعبالمريخأعلى في عدد الفوز في مباريات القمة .. 

عرفوا أنالمريخكان زعيماً في كل شئ .. 

فجاء أبطال السبعينات ومعهم كان المريخ مختلف عن مريخالماضي .. 

فمعهم بدأت مسيرة المريخفي البطولات الأفريقية .. 

ومعهم أدخلوا المريخأبواب الشهرة العالمية .. 

وعبرهم دخل الفرح ديار المريخ مرات ومرات .. 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*تواصل تفوق المريخ على الهلال في الفوز في لقاءات القمة .. فشهدت حقبة السبعينات ( 35 ) مباراة بين الفريقين .. 

فوز المريخ 16 مرة . 

فوز الهلال 11 مرة 

تعادل 8 مرات . 


(( نتائج المريخ مع الهلال من 1970 وحتي 1979 )) 

المباراة الأولي : تعادل 1/1 - أبراهومة الحماداب / قاقرين - تكريم الفريق القومي . 

المباراة الثانية : فوز المريخ 2/0 - كمال عبد الوهاب / بشارة - دوري السودان . 

المباراة الثالثة : فوز الهلال 1/0 - قاقرين - دوري الخرطوم 1 . 

المباراة الرابعة : فوز المريخ 2/1 - كمال عبد الوهاب - بشارة / قاقرين - دوري الخرطوم 2 . . 

المباراة الخامسة : تعادل 0/0 - دوري السودان . 

المباراة السادسة : فوز المريخ 1/0 - بشارة - دوري السودان . 

المباراة السابعة : فوز الهلال 2/0 - كسلا - ودية . 

المباراة الثامنة : فوز المريخ 1/0 - كمال عبد الوهاب - كاس الوحدة الوطنية . 

المباراة التاسعة : فوز المريخ 1/0 - حموري الكبير - دوري الخرطوم 1 . 

المباراة العاشرة : فوز المريخ 2/0 - الفاضل سانتو - كاوندا - دوري الخرطوم 2 . 

الحادية عشر : فوز الهلال 2/0 - كسلا - فتاح - دوري الخرطوم 1 . 

الثانية عشر : تعادل 3/3 - سانتو - جاد الله - مدافع الهلال طلب / قاقرين 2 - شواطين - دوري 2 . 

الثالثة عشر : فوز الهلال 4/2 - الدحيش 3 - قاقرين / كمال عبد الوهاب - ودية . 

الرابعة عشر : فوز الهلال 2/0 - شيخ إدريس بركات - الدحيش - دوري الخرطوم 1 . 

الخامسة عشر : تعادل 0/0 - دوري الخرطوم 2 . 

السادسة عشر : فوز المريخ 1/0 - سليمان عبد القادر - كاس المجهود الحربي . . 

السابعةعشر : تعادل 0/0 - ودية . 

الثامنة عشر : فوز المريخ 3/0 - كمال - جاد الله - كاوندا - كاس الإتحاد . 

التاسعة عشر : فوز المريخ 3/2 - سانتو - جاد الله - كاوندا / قاقرين 2 - دوري الخرطوم .. 

العشرون : فوز الهلال 2/0 - الدحيش 2 - الكاس الذهبي . 

الحادية والعشرون : فوز المريخ 2/0 - كمال - بشارة - دوري الخرطوم 2 . 

الثانية والعشرون : فوز المريخ 2/1 - جاد الله - صلاح عباس / قاقرين - زيارة نائب الرئيس العراقي . . 

الثالثة والعشرون : تعادل 2/2 - كمال - حموري الصغير / مدافع المريخ حسن وداعة - قاقرين - دوري السودان . 

الرابعة والعشرون : فوز المريخ 2/1 - حموري الصغير - سانتو الخرطوم / عثمان الجلال - دوري السودان . 

الخامسة والعشرون : فوز المريخ 3/1 - كمال - الفاضل سانتو 2 / قاقرين - دوري السودان .. 

السادسة والعشرون : تعادل 1/1 - الفاضل سانتو - قاقرين - الكاس الذهبي . . 

السابعة والعشرون : فوز الهلال 2/1 - الدحيش - قاقرين / الفاضل سانتو - الكاس الذهبي . 

الثامنة والعشرون : فوز الهلال 1/0 - قاقرين - كاس الثورة التصحيحية 

التاسعة والعشرون : تعادل 1/1 - زيكو كوستي / الريشة - عودة الأندية . . 

الثــــلاثـــــون : فوز الهلال 2/1 - التاج محجوب 2 - مازدا - دورة كاس العودة . 

الحادية والثلاثون : فوز المريخ 1/0 - حموري الصغير - أعياد مايو . 

الثانية والثلاثون : فوز المريخ 1/0 - سامي عز الدين - كاس جامعة جوبا .. 

الثاثلة والثلاثون : فوز الهلال 1/0 - متوكل عبد السلام - دوري الخرطوم . 

الرابعة والثلاثون : فوز المريخ - إنسحب الهلال - دوري السودان . . 

الخامسة والثلاثون : فوز الهلال 1/0 - عصام سليم - دوري الخرطوم .*************
*

----------


## على الصغير

*رقم قياسي عالمي عبر المريخ : 

* تواصل تفرد المريخ في لقاءات القمة كان غير مستغرب .. 

* ولكن الأمر المستغرب وغير الموجود في تاريخ كرة القدم وبطولاتها هو ما تحقق في العام 1971.. 

* فقد شهدت بطولة دوري الخرطوم عام 71/1972 ذلك العام حدثاً فريداً وقف له العالم ودونته كبريات الصحف كإنجاز فريد .. 

* حقق أبطال المريخ بطولة الدوري دون هزيمة أو تعادل في ظاهرة لم تحدث طيلة تاريخ الكرة السودانية .. 

* ولأن الإنجاز لم يكن وليد الصدفة فقد كان أن يحقق أبطال المريخ نفس المعجزة ولكن تعادل واحد فقط حرمهم من تكرار المعجزة القياسية ..**************

*

----------


## على الصغير

** تميز المريخعبر أبطال فرقة مريخ 70 .. 

* جيل السبعينات في المريخكان عبارة عن خليط متناغم تشكلت به فرقة أرعبت كل الخصوم محلياً وجابت أرجاء القارة السمراء محققة إنتصارات حفظها لهم التاريخ ولن ينساها .. 

*************
* وظهر فيه أحرف من لعب كرة قدم في السودان بإجماع الكثيرون كمال عبد الوهاب .. 

* كما تميزت إدارته التي إحتفلت باليوبيل الذهب للمريخ بدعوة أعظم الأندية للسودان .. 

* وكان كُتاب المريخ بقيادة - إبن البان - وعلي المك - وحاج حسن عثمان .. لا يقلون إبداعاً عن لاعبي المريخ فكتبوا الدرر التي خلدها لهم التاريخ ..
* ولولا قيام الرياضة الجماهيرية لكان للمريخ رأي آخر في البطولات الخارجية .. 

* فقد المريخ جراء ذلك القرار الكثير من نجومه فذهب البعض محترفاً في الخليج وقدموا مستويات مذهلة ما ذال يذكرها الخليجيون أمثال حموري وسانتو وغيرهم .. 

* وبعد العودة عاد المريخ مارداً يصول ويصول كما كان .. 


* عند الحديث عن مريخ 70 لا بد من الوقوف عند لاعب بعينه .. فلتة كروية .. مهارة وفنيات يتحدث عنها الناس حتي تاريخ اليوم .. 

* إنه الأسطورة ( كمال عبد الوهاب ) دكتور الكرة السودانية .. وإختصاصي فنياتها .. 

* ما فعله الأسطورة كمال بالفرق التي واجهت المريخ كان من تفاصيل الخيال .. كان كمال سالباً لعقول المشاهدين .. ساحراً لعيونهم .. 

* له بصمات واضحة في فريق الهلال بأهدافه ومراوغاته التي لن ينساها شوقي عبد العزيز وفوزي المرضي وخضر الكوري .. 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*البطولة الجوية الأولي : 

المريخ X الهلال 

إفتتاح جامعة جوبا 

6 أكتوبر 1977 

فاز المريخ 1/0 

أحرزه سامي عز الدين 

* تغير جلد المريخ .. وجاءه شباب يافع يلتمس الطريق نحو المجد تنقصهم الخبرة .. ولكن شيئاً واحداً فقط كان مكتملاً .. كان حب الشعار يتدفق منهم انهاراً .. كان الحماس متقداً كنيران الخلاوي .. 

* وفي الجانب الآخر كانت تشكيلة الهلال تعج بالنجوم المخضرمين أصحاب الخبرة بقيادة الدحيش وعلي قاقارين ومحمد حسين كسلا وغيرهم .. 

* قاد بعثة النصر المريخية القوي حسن أبو العائلة وكان وقتها قد أصدر قرارات ثورية منعت بعض لاعبي المريخ من المشاركة في المباراة .. 

* لعب للمريخ كل : الهادي سليم، سليمان عبدالقادر، فتحي فرج الله، فيصل كوري، عمر أحمد حسين، محمد عبدالله مازدا، بشارة، الجيلي، سامي، حموري، العمدة. 

* وفاز المريخ كعادته .. محققاً أول بطولة جوية في تاريخه من مدينة جوبا .. وعادت البعثة بالكأس الجوي الأول وسط كرتفالات الفرح .. وتغني الجميع بأغنية ( جوبا مالك عليا ) وسط إحتفالية بفارس جديد جاء ليخلف أبطارة السبعينات ليقود جيل الثمانينات لمنصات التتويج الخارجية إسمه سامي عز الدين ..*********************

أول مباراة للمريخ والهلال خارج الخرطوم : 

* إنجاز سيذكره التاريخ وسيحفظه لمريخ 70 .. 

* لو لم تكن الأولى لقلنا يمكن للزعيم أن يخسر فيها .. ولكنها كانت إمتدادً لكثير من البدايات : 

* كانت مثل بداية أول لقاء في تاريخ مريخ هلال .. 

* كانت مثل أول لقاء في إستاد الخرطوم . 

* كانت مثل أول لقاء في إستاد الموردة .. 

* كانت مثل أول لقاء تحت أضواء إستاد الخرطوم . 

* لكل ذلك كانت مدينة جوبا شاهدة علي أول إنتصار للزعيم في لقاء بين المريخ والهلال خارج العاصمة ..
***************

*

----------


## على الصغير

* 
أبرز لاعبين المريخ في هذه الفترة : ابراهومة الحماداب - كمال عبدالوهاب - بشارة - حموري الكبير - الفاضل سانتو - كاوندا - جاد الله - سليمان عبدالقادر - صلاح عباس - حموري الصغير - زيكو كوستي - مازدا - سامي عزالدين - الهادي سليم - فتحي فرج الله - فيصل كوري - عمر أحمد حسين - الجيلي - العمدة .*********************
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولات المريخ في هذه الفترة 
الموسم
 البطولة
 النتيجة
 المنافس

1970
الدوري
بالنقاط
---

1970
كأس السودان
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟

1971
الدوري
بالنقاط
-----

1971
كأس السودان
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟

1972
الدوري
بالنقاط
----

1972
كأس السودان
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟

1973
الدوري
بالنقاط
---

1974
كأس السودان
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟

1975
الدوري
بالنقاط
---

1977
 كأس جوبا
1 - 0
الهلال

1977
الدوري
بالنقاط
----

1978
الدوري
بالنقاط
----


*

----------


## على الصغير

*اليوبيل الذهبي للمريخ 1978م* قامت إدارة المريخ بقيادة أبو العائلة بالإحتفال باليوبيل الذهبي للمريخ عام 1978 

* وقُدمت الدعوة للكثير من الفرق القوية للمشاركة في إحتفالات الزعيم .. ومن بينها فرق (( إسلافيا التشيكي الشهير - والوداد المغربي والأفريقي التونسي )) . 

المريخ  X إسلافيا تشيكيا .. 

قبل مجيئهم للسودان لعب الفريق التشكي مباراة امام ليفربول الإنجليزي وفازو عليه 2/0 


المباراة الأولي : فاز فيها المريخ 2/1 أحرز للمريخ سامي عز الدين ومعتصم حموري .. وذهل الأربيون من الهزيمة ولم يصدقوها .. وبعدها لعب الأروبيون مع اهلي مدني وفازو عليه 7/0 .. وفي ثالث مبارياته تعادل مع الهلال 1/1 

المباراة الثانية مع المريخ: طلبها الضيوف لرد الثأر وخاف الجميع علي المريخ من مصير ليفربول .. وجاء إسلافيا للملعب والثأر شعاره .. ضغط الضيوف مظهرين كل إمكانياتهم .. ولكن دون جدوي .. لأن الفريق الآخر يأبي أن يهزم في إحتفاليته .. وأحرز الضيوف هدفهم الأول وتوجس خوفاً .. ولكن رجال المريخ كانو في الموعد والمباراة تلفظ انفاسها الأخيرة إذا بـ سامي عز الدين يحرز هدف التعادل لتنتهي المباراة 1/1 .. ويحافظ المريخ علي إحتفاليته خالية من الهزائم .. 

وإختتم الضيوف زيارتهم للسودان بافنتصار علي التحرير البحراوي 4/1 ..____________المريخ X الواد المغربي 

وقدمت الدعوة لفريق لفريق الوداد المغربي والذي جاء للسودان ولعب مباراة أمام الزعيم .. وفاز المريخ فيها 2/1 أحرزهم حموري وعبدو الشيخ .. 

وكانت هناك مباراة معلنة للوداد أمام الهلال .. إلا أن الهلال قدم إعتزاره ورفض أداء المباراة في آخر اللحظات !! ..______________المريخ X الأفريقي التونسي 

لعب المريخ مع الأفريقي التونسي وتعادل معه 2/2 .. أحرز للمريخ سامي عز الدين وسليمان عبد القادر .. 

وكان الأفريقي لعب مع الهلال في المباراة الأولي لزيارته وفاز علي الهلال 4/1 في المباراة التي إستعان فيها الهلال بحارس المنتخب القومي والأهلي الخرطومي محمود صالح .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور على الصغير
بس وين الفتره بتاعة المتواليات الثمانيه زمن ماجد ابوجنزير وابراهومه الكبير ؟؟
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

السر كاوندا
الكابتن السر كاوندا ينتمي لأسرة رياضية عريقة فوالده عبد الله محمد سعد هو أول كابتن للمريخ في العام 1927 
انضم السر كاوندا لأشبال المريخ رسميا وزامل خلال تلك الفترة كل من
جاد الله خير السيد وعلي قاقارين وصلاح عباس وكان يقوم بتدريب الأشبال المدرب احمد منقة ولعب كاوندا ثلاثة مواسم لفريق الأشبال إلى أن تم تصعيده للفريق الأول وسبقه جاد الله خير السيد بالتصعيد بموسم واحد
كان لكاوندا الشرف في أن يكون ضمن افضل للمريخ في تاريخه الطويل ذلك الفريق الذي حقق انجاز الدوري المقفل دون هزيمة او تعادل في موسم 71/72 وفي موسم 72/73 حقق الفوز بالدوري دون هزيمة وبتعادل واحد فقط مع فريق التحرير البحراوي.وكان يضم ذلك الفريق إلى جانب كاوندا :
عبد العزيز عبد الله وهشام السليني وسليمان عبد القادر وقدورة وخورشي وحمزة الطيب وعمر أحمد حسين وبشارة وبشرى وهبة وكمال عبد الوهاب وجاد الله خير السيد ومحمد عبد الصادق ( سانتو الخرطوم ) والجيلي عبد الخير ونوح أدم ومحسن العطا وكمال بني ومعتصم حموري والذي سجل في موسم 72/73 .
أحرز كاوندا خمسة اهداف في مرمي الهلال ثلاثة من ضربات جزاء ورابع بتسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء وخامس أهدافه كان من منتصف الملعب بعد أن لمح وقوف سبت دودو خارج مرماه فلعب الكورة لوب لتستقر داخل الشباك كواحد من اروع الأهداف التي احرزها كاوندا

انجازات كاوندا مع منتخبنا الوطني :

الفوز بكاس أمم افريقيا في العام 1970 م

الفوز بدورة كاس الجلاء للأعوام 1970 م و1971 م

الوصول لأولمبياد ميونيخ في العام 1972 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الطاهر هوارى
الاسم : الطاهر محمد بابكر نمر
اللقب الطاهر هواري أطلقه القبطان الحاج حسن عثمان أمد الله في أيامه حيث ربط بين الهوارة وجزيرة الفيل مسقط رأسي وهواري بومدين والجزائر.سجل المريخ العظيم وكان ذلك في عام 1975م.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الفاضل سانتو
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
لعب للمريخ لمدة6 سنوات اللاعب عبدو الشيخ:
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الميلاد و النشأة 
الاسم الكامل : 
كمال عبد الوهاب 
الميلاد : 
ابوعنجة العام 1950 
النشأة و بدايات لعبه الكرة: 
درس كمال عبد الوهاب في المدرسة الانجيلية التجارية و عمل في بنك باركليز و كان من اللعيبة القلائل الذين يمتلكون عربات و كان يمتلك واحدة من طراز فلوكسفاجن . 
تألق كمال عبد الوهاب و لفت الانظار بدرجة بعيدة في بدايات لعبه في فريق ابوعنجة وقد حاولت الموردة تسجيله بحكم لعب والده عبد الوهاب سلمان في فريقها . 
و كان والده قصابا و كان منزل الاسرة ببانت اولا قبل انتقال كمال للسكن في المهندسين . 
و كان لديه خال اسمه عبد الله الحاج و كان لاعبا للمريخ في السابق و له هدف في الهلال و كان عبد الله الحاج صاحب الفضل في تحويل كمال للمريخ . 
التسجيل في المريخ : 
السبت 27 ديسمبر 1969بعد مطاردة طوال ليل الجمعة 
اللاعب لم يشمله فك التسجيل و تم تحويله للمريخ بعد اتفاق خاص مع ناديه .
إختياره للفريق القومي :
تقول الاخبار ان كمال تم اختياره للفريق القومي وهو لاعب بفريق ابوعنجة العريق في العام 1969 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

لاعب المريخ عمار خالد البشير ( عمار 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

بشاره وحمورى الكبير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الاسم : فيصل عبد الله علي الكوري .

اللقب : كوري .

مكان وتاريخ الميلاد : ودمدني – حي ود أزرق 1953م .

الحالة الإجتماعية : متزوج وأب لأربعة بنات والحمد لله .*الإنتقال لنادي المريخ العاصمي :

كان ذلك سنة 1974م بأمر من الرئيس السابق جعفرمحمد نميري

*نجم من نجوم الزمن الجميل مثّل مدني والسودان خير تمثيل عبر نادي الإتحاد ومنتخب الجزيرة و نادي المريخ العاصمي والمنتخب القومي ... من نجوم مدني الأشقاء الذين شكلوا ظاهرة تميزت بها مدني عن غيرها كحموري أخوان وسانتو أخوان والله جابو أخوان وبدوي أخوان وكوري أخوان وقلة أخوان وغيرهم .... سجل في نادي الرومان بمبلغ 25 جنيه + عجلة رالي وأنتقل لنادي المريخ العاصمي بأمر من الرئيس نميري بمبلغ 1000 جنية كانت كفيلة بتكملة بناء منزله الحالي ... لقّبه القطب المريخي حسن عثمان " بالقبطان " ...مباراة لن تتكرر السودان ضد تونس عام 1975 في المنافسات المؤهلة لكاس العالم في الأرجنتين عام 1978م ..... دولياً شارك في 70 مباراة تقريباً ... أحترف اللعب في نادي التعاون السعودي .

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الله الله الله 
رائع حد الروعة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اشعار محمد جيب الله كدكي فى كمال عبدالوهاب

سيد الاسم 
كورة و جسم 
عبدو وكتين يستلم 
الشبكة يا ناس تنقسم 
الكورة خلاها تنطط 
فيها الزول يتلخم 
ابدع كمال نعم العلم 
ورّانا بي فنو الرسم 
تخطيط بدون ورقة و قلم 
و باصات مركزّة بي فهم 
ورّا الجميع كيف النجم 
خلقوهو اصلا للرجم 
ومريخنا تب ما بتهزم 
إن غاب بشارة عمر مهم 
و البيجو يلعب كورة سم 
و الهادي حارس ملتزم 
و التيم ككل كان منسجم 
و كتين يهاجم يستلم 
الشبكة يا ناس تنقسم 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهيديك العافية الرائع علي الصغير
المريخ ليس مجرد فريق نشجعه فقط
المريخ عشق ابدي سنورثه لأحفاد احفادنا بأذن الله
*

----------


## على الصغير

** التاريخ : الجمعة 8 أكتوبر 1971
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : دوري العاصمة
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : حموري الكبير
(4)
المريـخ يحقـق المعجـزة وفـاز بالـدوري دون تعـادل أو هزيمـة ..
المريـخ يؤكـد جدارتـه ببطـولة الـدوري ويهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر..

* التأريخ : السبت 1 يناير 1972
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم (المريخ)
* المناسبة : ختام دوري العاصمة المثلثة
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : الفاضل سانتو , السر كاوندا
(5)
كالعـادة المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال بالتلاتـة فـي أول لقـاء بينهمـا بإستـاد المريـخ ..
كاونـدا وجـاد اللـه وسانتـو مزقـوا شبـاك زغبيـر ..

* التاريخ : السبت 9 مـرس 1974
* المكان : إستاد المريخ
* المناسبة : بطولة دوري الدرجة الأولي
* المصدر : صحيفة الأيام ,, الأستاذ كمال طه
* النتيجة : 3-2 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : السر كاوندا (ضربة جزاء) , جاد الله خيرالسيد , الفاضل سانتو
* أهداف الهلال : قاقارين (الهدفين , الثاني من ضربة جزاء)
(6)
) المريـخ يقـهر الهـلال بهدفيـن فـي أول لقـاء بينهمـا بإستـاد الهـلال ..
بشـارة يحـرز أروع الأهـداف وكمـال يحـرز هـدفاً (بالبيضـة) فـي الريـح ..

* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 9 يوليو 1974
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : بطولة دوري الدرجة الأولي
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : كمال عبد الوهاب , بشارة عبد النضيف
(7)
المريـخ يقـهر الهـلال 3/صفـر ويحـرز كـأس الإتحـاد والألـف جنيـه ..
الجنـرال البريطـاني المستـر سيسيـل معجـب بمستـوي المريـخ ونجومـه ..
* التاريخ : السبت 23 فبراير 1974
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : نهائي كأس الإتحاد
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة .. الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 3/صفر
* أهداف المريخ : جاد الله , كمال عبد الوهاب , كاوندا (ضربة جزاء)
(8)
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2-1 فـي حضـور نائـب الرئـيس العـراقي ..
المريـخ يتـلاعب بالهـلال وجـاد اللـه وصـلاح عبـاس أحـرزا الهدفيـن ..

* التاريخ : الاثنين 11 نوفمبر 1974
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : علي شرف زيارة نائب الرئيس العراقي
* المصدر : جريدة الأيام
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : جاد الله , صلاح عباس
* هدف الهلال : قاقارين
(9)
المريـخ يحقـق المعجـزة الثانيـة ويحـرز بطـولة كـأس السـودان بعـد فـوزه علـي الهـلال ..
حـموري الصـغير وسانتـو الخرطـوم يمزقـان شبـاك الهـلال بقـوة وعنـف ..
* التاريخ : الأثنين 2 ديسمبر 1974
* المناسبة : نهائي بطولة كأس السودان
* المصدر : صحيفتا الصحافة والأيـم .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : حموري الصغير , سانتو الخرطوم
* هدف الهلال : عثمان الجلال
(10)
) المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال فـي عقـر دارهـ 3-1 ..
كمـال وسـانتو يتألقـان ويحـرزان الأهـداف ..
المريـخ إستحـق النصـر والهـلال هزمـه الغـرور ..

* التاريخ : الأثنين 21 يوليو 1974
* المكان : إستاد الهلال
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : صحيفة الصحافة .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 3-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : الفاضل سانتو (هدفين) , كمال عبد الوهاب
* هدف الهلال : قاقارين



*

----------


## على الصغير

*بشـارة وكمـال يقـودان المريـخ للفـوز علـي الهـلال بجـدارة ..
بشـري وبشـارة نغمـة هـزت المدرجـات وحركـت الوجـدان ..

* التاريخ : الإثنين 28 ديسمبر 1970
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة
* النتيجة : 2-1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : بشارة عبد النضيف , كمال عبد الوهاب
* هدف الهلال : قاقارين
(13)
أمـام النميـري المريـخ يقهـر الهـلال بهـدف بشـارة فـي الـدوري الممتـاز ..
محسـن عطـا نجـماً للمـباراة وبشـارة ماشـي ودفـاع الهـلال راجـع لـوراء ..
* التاريخ : الأحد 7 مارس 1971
* المناسبة : الدوري الممتاز
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : بشارة عبد النضيف
(14)
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر ويحـرز كـأس المجهـود الحربـي ..
زمـام المبـاراة يفلـت مـن الحكـم والملعـب يتحـول إلـي حلبـة مصـارعة وملاكمـة ..

* التاريخ : الإثنين 5 نوفمبر 1973
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : كأس المجهود الحربي
* المصدر : جريدة الصحافة .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : سليمان عبد القادر (ضربة جزاء)
(
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد ياعلي الصغير انت زول مبالغة

ياخي ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية ويقويك على الابداعات التي تبهجنا بها دوما ياحبيب

*

----------


## على الصغير

*أسباب إعلان الرياضة الجماهيرية!!
× حتى الآن يعتقد كتبة (بني زرقان) بأن إعلان قرار الرياضة الجماهيرية في عهد الرئيس السابق الراحل المشير جعفر نميري سببه غضب الرئيس من المريخ لأنه فشل في الفوز على الهلال في قمة الذهب الثانية!!
× وهذا اعتقاد خاطئ أراد الهلاليون الترويج له لمدارات الأسباب الحقيقة التي دعت الرئيس الراحل لإعلان قرار الرياضة الجماهيرية!!
× إذاً ماهي الأسباب الحقيقية التي دعت الرئيس الراحل نميري إلى إعلان قراره بحل الأندية الرياضية والإتحاد منتصف السبعينات من القرن الماضي؟
× السبب هو سوء سلوك لاعبي الهلال!!
× نعم!!
× البعض لابد أنه يتذكر حتى الآن (دورة كاس الثورة الصحية) التي نظمها الإتحاد بالتعاون مع وزارة الصحة الإتحادية وبرعاية الرئيس الراحل جعفر نميري والتي كان الغرض من تنظيمها هو إيجاد الدعم المالي للمشروعات الصحية التي كانت الدولة بصدد تنفيذها.
× ومعروف أن كافة أندية الدرجة الأولى في تلك الحقبة شاركت في أداء مباريات لمصلحة مشروع الثورة الصحية!
× وهناك شيئاً هاماً لابد من ذكره وهو إن الكوؤس الذهبية جرت مبارياتها قبل قيام (دورة كأس الثورة الصحية) وهذا وحده يؤكد بأن الكوؤس الذهبية ليست لها علاقة بإعلان قرار الرياضة الجماهيرية!!
× تلك الحقبة شهدت تدني مريع للمنتخب الوطني وخروج متصل من كافة البطولات الإفريقية الشئ الذي جعل الرئيس يعبر عن عدم رضائه عن نتائج الفرق القومية رغم الدعم الذي كانت تجده وزارة الشباب والرياضة والتي كان على رأسها البروفسورعلي شمو!
× وخلال تلك الأجواء التي كانت ملبدة بالإخفاقات في المجال الرياضي على مستوى المنتخب ومجريات (دورة كاس الثورة الصحية) حان موعد لقاء القمة في نهائي الكأس !!
× فماذا حدث؟!!
× هل فاز المريخ أم الهلال؟!!
هل يستطيع أي كاتب هلالي أن يذكر كيف انتهت المباراة؟!!
× هل من يذكر أحداثها بالتفاصيل المملة وكيف خرج الرئيس الراحل من الأستاد وكيف كان تفاعل الجماهير مع مجريات المباراة ومن من الفريقين حسم نتيجة المباراة لمصلحتة؟!
× هل يذكر كتبة(بني زرقان) لمن سلم الرئيس الراحل جعفر نميري كأس البطولة ولأي من كابتني الفريقين؟
× هل اكتملت المباراة في موعدها الرسمي بعد أن أطلق قاضي الجولة صافرة إنتهاء الزمن الرسمي؟!!
× هل لازال البعض يذكر الأحداث التي صاحبت تلك المباراة؟!!
× وهل كانت هناك أحداثاً من (اصلو) صاحبت تلك المباراة؟!!
× أسئلة عديدة ومهمة وكلها تحتاج لإجابات مفصلة ولكن تبقى الحقائق الماثلة أمامنا نوردها كما كانت وكما بقيت وستظل!!
× التاريخ لن يستطيع مسح الحقائق من سطوره مهما تقادمت السنوات بعمره!!
× إذاً ماهى هذه الحقائق؟
× قبل أن نخوض في تفاصيل الأحداث نذكر هذه الحقائق!
× أولاً: المباراة لم تكتمل!!
× ثانياً: الرئيس الراحل بالتالي لم يسلم كأس الدورة لأي من الهلال أوحتى المريخ!!
× ثالثاًً: لابد من الإشارة إلى أن (البمبان) كان سيد الموقف!!
× ولابد من التأكيد بأن إعلان الرياضة الجماهيرية جاء عقب الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة قمة (كأس الثورة الصحية) والتي كان ضيف شرفها سعادة الرئيس القائد الراحل جعفر نميري!
×وكان لقاء قمة كأس الثورة الصحية هو آخر لقاء بين الفريقين وآخر مباراة تنافسية على مستوى أندية الدرجة الأولى حيث أعقبها قرار إعلان الرياضة الجماهيرية !
× إذاً نعود لأحداث المباراة التي لم تكتمل وماذا حدث؟!
× كما قلت من قبل فإن عصبية هلال مريخ في زمان النجوم كانت لاتوصف!
× الجماهير كانت شرسة عنيفة لا تتهاون في عشق فريقها وتشجيعه، كانت تفعل أى شئ إذا غضبت وتعبر عن نفسها في الحين إذا وجدت أن فريقها يتعرض لأي مؤامرة خاصة من قضاة الملاعب!!
× ففي مباراة نهائي كأس الثورة الصحية وأثناء مجرى المباراة التي تعرض حارس المريخ (الطيب سند) إلى إعتداء واضح من مهاجم الهلال(علي قاقرين) كان يستحق عليه الطرد من الملعب بالبطاقة الحمراء إلا أن قاضي الجولة تقاضى عن إتخاذ قرار حيال الإعتداء الشئ الذي أثار حفيظة حارس المريخ الطيب سند والذي ثار في وجه قاضي الجولة ومن ثم حدثت بعض الإحتكاكات بين لاعبي الفريقين نتيجة التشنج الزائد وسط اللاعبين واحتدت الإحتكاكات للدرجة التي جعلت الجماهير تدخل أرض الملعب فاختلط الحابل بالنابل وتدخلت الشرطة لفرض النظام بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع وهو الشئ الذي أغضب السيد الرئيس وجعله يغادر الملعب بسبب عدم إحترام وجوده داخل الإستاد وعدم تقدير الفريقين له وهو حاضراً بينهما مما اعتبره خروجاً عن الأدب والذوق وعدم وضع إعتبار له وهو رئيس الدولة!
× وبالتالي لم تكتمل المباراة!
× وكان من الطبيعي بعد هذه الحادثة أن يعلن السيد الرئيس قرار الرياضة الجماهيرية!!

*

----------


## على الصغير

*



جعفر قاقرين - إداري من فريق مريخ كوستي - صلاح عباس - الجيلي عبد الخير قبل انتقاله للمريخ العاصمي
(الصورة من موقع مدينة كوستي) - 1971 م


*

----------


## Deimos

*ياسلام عليك يا زعيـــم .. شكراً جزيلاً علي الروائع ...

*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولات الزعيم في فترة السبعينات

1) 1970م الدوري.
2) 1970م الكأس.
3) 1971م الدوري.
4) 1971م الكأس.
5) 1972 الدوري.
6) 1972م الكأس.
7) 1973م الدوري. 
8) 1974م الكأس. 
9) 1975م الدوري. 
10) 1977م الدوري. 
11) 1977م كأس جوبا. 
12) 1978م الدوري
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علي الصغير ياخطير



*

----------


## على الصغير

*سليمان عبدالقادر
قائد الزعيم الأسبق سليمان عبد القادر (أبو داؤود)..
أبو داؤود كان صاحب مسيرة ناصعة بالبذل والعطاء لمدة 18 عاما مع المريخ العظيم وكان مثالا للاعب المخلص، الوفي، الغيور..
بدأ سليمان عبد القادر مشواره الرياضي باللعب لفريق فاروق وفي العام 1963 م انتقل للمريخ.. وطوال فترة لعبه للمريخ ساهم سليمان في الكثير من البطولات مع زملائه وأبرزها بطولة الدوري المقفل في موسم 1971 - 1972م.
تقلد شارة الكابتنية من عبد العزيز عبد الله في العام 1974 م وحتى اعتزاله اللعب في العام 1981 م. سلم خانته للمدافع التاج حسن.
وعلى مستوى المنتخب الوطني السوداني كان سليمان عبد القادر أحد أبطال فريق 1970 م الذي حقق بطولة أمم إفريقيا.
أبوداؤود لعب مباراة النهائى فى كاس أفريقيا عام 1970 أمام غانا وواجه أخطر مهاجمي الدورة وهدافها الغاني العملاق أوسو.. كان أبو داؤود صمام أمان وألغى وجود أوسو..
تخصص في إحراز ضربات الجزاء وأفضل ثنائية شكلها سليمان في فترة لعبه مع المريخ كانت مع المدافع قدورة أبان تحقيق الدوري المقفل في موسم 1971م -- 1972 م.
يعتبر سليمان عبد القادر هو الأب الشرعي لفرقة الزعيم التي حققت بطولة كأس مانديلا في العام 1989 وذلك حينما تولى تدريب المريخ في بطولة سيكافا 1985 م بمجموعة ود مدني وبكل شجاعة دفع بنجوم الأشبال عبد السلام حميدة وعيسى صباح الخير إضافة لبدر الدين بخيت الذي تسجل في نفس الموسم وعمل مساعدا لسيد سليم في بطولة سيكافا 1986 م التي نال المريخ كاسها.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


البطاقة الشخصية
الإسم : عصام محمود محمو ابراهيم .

اللقب : حموري الصغير

مكان وتاريخ الميلاد : مدني 1954م

النادي :المريخ 1974 وحتى 1979م
جاء الى المريخ من النيل مدنى 
 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*حمورى الكبير
الاسم : محمد محمود محمد إبراهيم المشهور بحموري الكبير 
من مواليد واد مدني 1946م
جاء الى المريخ من فريق النيل مدنى عام 1971م
استمر في المريخ حتى عام 1974م
عاد الى فريق النيل مدنى نتيجة خلاف بينه وكابتن بشارة 
· لم ينخرط في أي مجال رياضي بعد اعتزاله 



*

----------


## على الصغير

*الاسطورة بشارة عبد النضيف و الزمن الجميل 

الإسم: بشارة عبدالنظيف سند
المهنة: مدرب كرة قــدم
الحالة الإجتماعية: متزوج ولديه 6ابناء (ثلاثة اولاد وثلاث بنات) ماشاء الله 
مسيرته الكروية:--
بدأ اللعب كناشئ بفريق فاروق ببيت المال من فرق الليق وكان وقتها الليق هو درجة ثانية عام 63_64 ولم يلعب لأشبال الهلال كما يشاع ووقتها لم تكن هناك فرق اشبال بالأنديــة.
ملحوظة: فريق فاروق قدم للمريخ كذلك سليمان عبدالقادر وجقدول وسبقا بشارة بفريق فاروق )
واقعة تسجيل النجم الكبير بالمريخ:-
والتي ترتبط بواقعة شطب تسعة لاعبين كباربنهاية عام 64 قام بشطبهم المرحوم ابوالعائلــة وتم تعويضهم بتسجيل سبعة لاعبين من الناشئين من بينهم بشارة والطيب سعد وليس الطيب سند وعزالدين ودكتور ودالعطا شقيق محسن العطا , حيث لعبوا اول مباراة لهم امام التحرير القوي وقتذاك وفازوا عليه بثلاثية , وكانت المباراة الثانية امام الموردة وفازوا عليها كذلك , وكانت المباراة الثالثة امام الند الهلال إلأ ان الإدارة فضلت عدم المغامرة بناشئين فأعادت خشية الهزيمة فأعادت تسجيل عدد من اللاعبين التسعة الذين تم شطبهم وكان من بينهم اللاعب الكبير ابراهومة والذي هاجر بعدها واكمل مسيرته الكروية بدولة قطر.
فترته بالمريخ:
كانت مابين 1964 وحتى 1978
إلتحاقه بالمنتخب الوطني:--
كان في 1967 ومثل السودان في ثلاث دورات افريقية ودورة اولمبية واربع دورات صداقة.
الإنجازات:--
اولا على مستوى المنتخب:--
1967 احرز بطولة الصداقة في السودان 
1969 احرز بطولة الصداقة بإثيوبيا ( والتي عرفت فيما بعد بدورة سيكافا)
1970 احرز بطولة كأس الامم الإفريقية 
1970 احرز كأس الجلاء في ليبيا (قاعدة عقبة بن نافع)
1971 أحرز كأس الجلاء في ليبيا كذلك (قاعدة عقبة بن نافع)
1972 إشترك بالدورة الأولمبية بألمانيا (ميونيخ )ممثلين عن قارة إفريقيا 

ثانيا على مستوى المريخ:--
• بطولة الدوري المحلي (8مرات)
• بطولة دوري السودان العام (6مرات)
• 13مشاركة بمسابقات افريقيا المختلفة (اثنان منها بمركز الوصيف إحداها امام الأشانتي كوكو)
على المستوى الشــخصي:-
في عام 1970 حصل على وسام الرياضة من الطبقة الأولى بالسودان من رئيس الجمهورية إثر إحرازهم لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية في ذلك الوقت.
الخبرة كمــدرب:--
نهاية عام 1978 سافر إلى الإمارات للإلتحاق واللعب بفريق النصر دبي عميد الأندية الإماراتية ولأسباب تتعلق بقوانين ولوائح التسجيل لم يتم تسجيله فعاد إلى السودان وفي عام 1979 تم إستدعاؤه من نادي النصر دبي مرة اخرى وطلبوا منه الإلتحاق بالجهاز الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم ووافق على الفور .
إنجازاته كمدرب بنادي النصر (من ضمن الطاقم الفني)
احرز بطولة الدوري المشترك عام 1984وبطولة كاس رئيس الدولة موسم 84 /85ودوري الدرجة الأولى وكاس رئيس الدولة موسم 85 /86 
• مشاركة في بطولة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي بالسعودية عام 86
• مشاركة في بطولة مجلس التعاون الخليجي للأندية أبطال الدوري بالكويت واحرزوا المركز الثالث.
• وفي عام 1988 تولى مهمة تدريب فريق تحت 20سنة لكرة القدم واحرز بطولة الدوري العام عام 1989 على مستوى الدولة
• ومن عام 1991وحتى 1993 مدرب أول فريق حتــا (درجة ثانية)
• وفي عام 1995 احرز بطولة كأس السوبر للفريق الأول بنادي النصر مع المدرب لطفي البنزرتي 
• حاليا مساعد ثاني لمدرب الفريق الأول بنادي النصر 
• ومساعد المدير الفني لمدرسة كرة القدم بنادي النصر وقد احرز عدد (36) بطولة على مستوى الدولة للفئات العمرية من 13سنة ولغاية 8سنوات 
الدورات التدريبيـــة:--
/1/ عام 1980دورة أولية بإنجلترا بمدينة درهام 
/2/ عام 1985دورة دولية تقدمية بالبرازيل (الأكاديمية البرازيلية)
/3/ عام 1986دورة تقدمية بكندا (جامعة ادمنتون)
/4/ عام 1988 دورة متقدمة بالأكاديمية البرازيلية (ريودي جانيرو)
/5/ عام 1991 دورة متقدمة بجامعة كييف (بالإتحاد السوفيتي سابقا)
/6/ دورة بواسطة إتحاد الكرة بالإمارات تحت إشراف لوبانو فسكي مدرب المنتخب الإماراتي وقتها 
/7/ دورة بواسطة إتحاد الكرة بالإمارات تحت إشراف كوبر الهولندي
المراجـــع:-- 

• عمل مع عديد من الخبراء ومنهم 
• /1/ بات ستيوارت
• /2/ طه إسماعيل
• /3/ دون ريفي
• /4/ سبيستياو لابولا

أجمل مبارياته:--
• الفوز مرتين على الهلال والفوز بالدوري بدون هزيمة وبدون تعادل 
• والفوز على الهلال كذلك مرتين في الموسم الذي تلاه والفوز بالدوري بتعادل واحد امام التحرير
*

----------


## على الصغير

*حمورى اخوان حمورى الكبير وحمورى الصغير فى مريخ السبعينات

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37171




*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					


لاعب المريخ عمار خالد البشير ( عمار 








أشعلت النار يا عمار



*

----------


## كورينا

*اين الصور
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*اين الصور
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*ط§ظٹظ† ط§ظ„طµظˆط± ظ„ظ… طھط¸ظ‡ط± ظ…ط¹ظٹ
                        	*

----------

